# Apple sets deadline for Amazon's Kindle app to change



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.tecca.com/news/2011/02/03/apple-sets-deadline-for-amazons-kindle-app-to-change/


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Yet another reason I have zero interest in an iPhone or iPad at this time. They're cool and seem to be really great devices, but I'll stick with my HTC Evo 4g...best phone I've ever had. And (so far) no threats to my Kindle app! 

I have an iPod Nano that I use for a podcast player, but that's pretty much the extent of my Apple purchases now and for the forseeable future.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple is accelerating it's way from the top of my favorite company list towards the bottom. Or would it be decelerating? Someone at Apple has clearly failed to find his way out of the reality distortion field.

If I were in charge of Amazon, I'd think seriously about adding a surcharge to every book that has to be purchased that way.


Mike


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Apple has become the Big Brother they lampooned back in 1984.

They make nice-looking stuff and I've loved much of it, but their business practices are a perfect object lesson as to WHY we need open standards and not closed systems.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd just take away the ability to purchase on the iApps. You can read there, just not purchase. Apple can go bite..... well I won't say it, but I am not an Apple fanboi in any way..


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Since I don't own an Apple product, does the Kindle app (iPad, iPhone) include access to purchase from within the app itself? 

If it does, then I can see how they can push the TOS issue. If they only offer access to items already purchased, then would the app fall outside of the in-app purchase retirement? The solution for Amazon might be to take purchasing out of the app and only give access to the archives. You could still purchase through the web browser.

Of course, Apple wants their 30 pieces of silver, so that might not be an option.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

What about the main Amazon & Ebay apps? you can purchase things through them too. Is Apple going to try to tag on that same 30% fee there?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Xopher said:


> Since I don't own an Apple product, does the Kindle app (iPad, iPhone) include access to purchase from within the app itself?


No, when you open the store it just opens the web browser. So it's a work around.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope Amazon just calls Apple's bluff and doesn't comply.  Let Apple then delete the app and be the bad guy.  I'm not sure, but can't i read my kindle books on bluefire reader?  I know I can read library books there.  I love my apple products, but I am not going to be dragged over the coals by Apple.  My boss has that little Samsung tablet that is about the size of k3.  It's looking better and better.  It's touch screen.  I didn't take too close a look cuz I wasn't interested at the time, but this is really ticking me off.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm currently struggling with the choice between buying a Motorola Xoom and an ipad 2. Stuff like this isn't helping Apple with my choice.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I'd just take away the ability to purchase on the iApps. You can read there, just not purchase. Apple can go bite..... well I won't say it, but I am not an Apple fanboi in any way..


Exactly - I rarely, if ever, purchase through my iPhone anyway. I don't think I'd miss it and I can always purchase through the browser which might be a little more inconvenient since I'd have to search for the book but it would be worth it to screw Apple over.



> Since I don't own an Apple product, does the Kindle app (iPad, iPhone) include access to purchase from within the app itself?


Yes and no, if you click "buy now" in the app, it opens the web browser (taking your directly to the book) and you purchase through the browser. My understanding is that Apple are forcing Amazon to change the App so purchasing occurs inside the app (so it does not open the web browser), thereby forcing them to provide Apple a 30% commission.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> but can't i read my kindle books on bluefire reader?


Not unless you strip the DRM.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> Since I don't own an Apple product, does the Kindle app (iPad, iPhone) include access to purchase from within the app itself?
> 
> If it does, then I can see how they can push the TOS issue. If they only offer access to items already purchased, then would the app fall outside of the in-app purchase retirement? The solution for Amazon might be to take purchasing out of the app and only give access to the archives. You could still purchase through the web browser.
> 
> Of course, Apple wants their 30 pieces of silver, so that might not be an option.


No - as it stands now if you're in the Kindle app on iPhone and click on "Kindle Store" you leave the app and go to Safari. If Amazon can't have to option to leave the app for purchases within the app, I'll do just that on my own - go to Safari to search the Kindle Store if I want to on my phone. The only time I do that is if I see notice of a free book when I'm away from home (or even if I'm home if I'm to lazy to move to the computer to do it).



corkyb said:


> I hope Amazon just calls Apple's bluff and doesn't comply. Let Apple then delete the app and be the bad guy. I'm not sure, but can't i read my kindle books on bluefire reader? I know I can read library books there. I love my apple products, but I am not going to be dragged over the coals by Apple. My boss has that little Samsung tablet that is about the size of k3. It's looking better and better. It's touch screen. I didn't take too close a look cuz I wasn't interested at the time, but this is really ticking me off.


Bluefire Reader only reads ePubs & PDFs (I think). Amazon's best move might be to just eliminate the purchasing ability through the iPhone and only allow you to read from your Archives. It's a safe bet that anyone with an iPhone has a computer, so they could do their purchasing that way - or via safari on the iPhone. It'd just be a bit more painful because you'd probably have to sign in every time.

Or they could add the option to buy within the app but add a surcharge for only those purchases and let the buyer know before they click to buy that way (30% of nothing is....let's see...NOTHING!).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> What about the main Amazon & Ebay apps? you can purchase things through them too. Is Apple going to try to tag on that same 30% fee there?


Maybe they already do...this is an enforcement of a rule that's always been there, they've just been looking the other way up to now.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Will we still be able to access our archives from the app?  Or are they going to make it where the only books you can read on the iPad app are the ones you have purchased through it?

I have never purchased a book through one of my apps (heck I've only purchased a couple through the Kindle itself) so even if Amazon were to comply with this I would never be buying a book through the iPad app anyways.  

If I can still get to my archives without a problem, then I will keep the Kindle for iPad app...if not, I will just delete the App and not read books on my iPad.  Not that I do much reading on it in the first place (just books that have colored pictures in it) so it won't hurt me too much.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Some how I don't see this happening with Amazon.  They will either only allow side loading or some other option.  We'll see what happens.  I love apple, but this kind of stuff is starting to piss me off.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Part of me really hopes that Amazon thumbs its nose at Apple and doesn't change the Kindle app to allow in-app purchases.  On the other hand, I would hate to see the Kindle app get pulled from the app store (which is what I would assume Apple would do if Amazon does not comply).   I haven't purchased content from the Kindle app on either my iPad or iPhone, but I would make certain to  never do it if Amazon changes the Kindle app so that Apple would get their 30% cut of the sales.  I'll be very interested to hear what Bezos has to say about this.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I wondered how long it would take Apple to gt into another pi**ing contest with Amazon after the book price war.  It would really upset me if Amazon decides to eliminate the app. Seems to me that Apple is getting to greedy and needs to be taken down a notch or two to the reality level.  There is room for everyone in the market isn't there??


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an iPod Classic 160GB, which will probably be the last click wheel iPod and discontinued before too much longer by Apple.  I couldn't justify the extra $150 for less storage capacity and things I didn't need when all I want is music, podcast, and Audible books.  Needless to say, I am very happy with my choice and will use it until it dies.  I just traded away my iPod photo 40GB, with Rockbox using TTS installed on it, to a friend of mine who is totally blind, and he is really enjoying it.  I owned and used that iPod for over six years and it met all my needs with the exception of a big screen, which the iPod Classic 160GB addresses.  Any Apple product with an IOS installed in it is not going to be bought by me.  I know there are lots of people who love their iPhones, iPads, and touches, but I just upgraded to the Samsung Epic 4G with the Kindle app loaded on it and I don't have to deal with any of Apple's garbage.  The Epic display is 4.0" instead of the 3.5" display on the iphone and is just as intuitive to use as an iPhone.  I hope Amazon doesn't cave in to Apple because if they do, they will in effect be giving Apple a fully populated book store without Apple having done anything to make it happen themselves.  The iBook store was a dismal failure, and Apple can't stand the fact that they lost so now their going this route to recover from their failure.

Gene


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I suppose how it all works out will depend on how many customers decide to use the convenience of purchasing directly through the app, and how many tend to purchase on the website (like me) or on their Kindle first. A lot of people won't care who's getting their money. I think the only way Amazon will discourage users from buying through the app is to put a surcharge on the books bought that way, so that the customer pays the extra.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The way I read it is that all that's being asked is that Amazon make it an OPTION to buy books within the app (currently, it's not)  I don't think they're trying to say "It's my way or the highway". I really, really think that people are making this into a much bigger issue than it is.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Yet another reason why I dislike Apple! First they want to dictate what price all ebook sellers can set their prices at simply because Apple wants to charge more & doesn't want to be undercut by their competition, now they want to shaft Amazon by insisting that they give them a 30% cut of profits when consumers choose to buy from Amazon directly, rather than buy books from the apparently craptactular ibooks store- with it's limited selection & higher prices. I can't say I am the least bit surprised by this latest turn of events, though. What I find really sad is that if Amazon caves & adds the in-app purchase option to the app, most average consumers won't realize how or why it happened & will, out of convenience, just use the in-app purchase option, thereby giving Apple their 30% kickback without even realizing it. That's what Apple is counting on, too. Sure, many of the folks here and elswhere online that keep up with how this is all going down would intentionally go outside the app just on principle, but sadly, the average consumer doesn't keep up with the behind the scenes goings on of Amazon/Kindle/Apple & would be clueless.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've said this once before, but I'll say it again: I HIGHLY doubt there isn't contract language already in place that prohibits in app purchases from carrying any kind of surcharge. In fact, I've yet to see an in app purchase that wasn't the same or in many cases less than the same purchase through the company's website or through the App Store even! If that's the case, all this talk of Amazon making up the difference by raising prices just isn't going to happen.

But I saw a comment on another site that was kind of interesting. Anyone know if Apple takes a cut of physical goods sold through apps? After all, I can order a pair of shoes from the zappos.com app, is Apple then forwarded 30% of that purchase as well? (I highly doubt it.) If not, that's more potential lawsuit fodder.

Me, I'll be watching this carefully to see Amazon's response, and I won't be spending any additional money on Apps for the iPhone/iPad. Right now, as I see it, any money I put into these is equivalent to throwing it away. If this goes through and Amazon pulls the Kindle app or is forced to cripple it entirely (say by not allowing side loading of non app store purchases), I'll be abandoning the iOS universe for Android.



Luvmy4brats said:


> The way I read it is that all that's being asked is that Amazon make it an OPTION to buy books within the app (currently, it's not) I don't think they're trying to say "It's my way or the highway". I really, really think that people are making this into a much bigger issue than it is.


Heather--even assuming that's true (and reports on that are pretty conflicting, plus there's been no response from Amazon yet), that IS saying it's my way or the highway. It's saying "you WILL route at least a portion of your sales through us, and we will take your full profit margin on those sales even though we did absolutely nothing to earn them or deliver a product. Don't like it, well, then we won't carry your app any longer." As I said in another thread, Amazon may very well cave and go along with it, because they can take a loss like that for at least a time. Barnes and Noble probably can't, and I'd be surprised if Sony could either.

Yes, it's human nature for us to go through the whole "sky is falling" routine when something like this comes up, but this is a case where I think it at least might pay to be cautious. I'm not running out to replace my iPad as an ereader with a Kindle DXG, but neither does it make sense for me to continue to invest in apps and hardware on the iOS platform if Apple's going to press this point to a bitter conclusion. A wait-and-see approach makes sense to me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess this is why Apple's *profit* for the last three months of 2010 was *six billion* dollars, from nearly $27 billion in revenues.  

Mike


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The way I read it is that all that's being asked is that Amazon make it an OPTION to buy books within the app (currently, it's not) I don't think they're trying to say "It's my way or the highway". I really, really think that people are making this into a much bigger issue than it is.


How is demanding the ability to take 100% of Amazon's profits for purchases made on a specific platform not "my way or the highway"? Apple set the prices in the first place, by way of introducing the Agency model--which fixed the margin on all eBooks (except Random House) at 30%. How much of the purchase price are they now demanding? Oh that's right, 30%.

Apple is effectively saying "You are only permitted to profit from your sales if your customers consciously choose to exit the app and make their purchases in safari. If they choose not to do so, we're taking all your money."

I hope Apple bans the Kindle app and it becomes the most popular Cydia package ever.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What happens if the IOS product owner simply goes into Safari, bypassing the Kindle app completely, to the Kindle store and gets their book that way?  Would Apple still get their 30% cut.  I wouldn't be surprised if they did.  I bet you Apple will add some code to Safari to make sure that happens.  Are there other browsers a person can run on the IOS devices such as Opera?

Gene


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Are there other browsers a person can run on the IOS devices such as Opera?
> 
> Gene


Yes. There are three or four nice browsers for IOS. And you could still buy a book via your computer browser and do a Send to your IOS device. Which is the way I buy all my books from Amazon.

Mike


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

So does that mean if an IOS product owner makes a Kindle book purchase using any browser on the IOS device without going through the IOS Kindle app, Apple will get the cut they are demanding but aren't entitled to?  If so, that's pretty sleazy on the part of Apple.

Gene


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am sorry I have not done the reading as I should. 
Am I right that this is only affecting purchases through App?  purchases through  USB cable will be the same?

sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> So does that mean if an IOS product owner makes a Kindle book purchase using any browser on the IOS device without going through the IOS Kindle app, Apple will get the cut they are demanding but aren't entitled to? If so, that's pretty sleazy on the part of Apple.
> 
> Gene


No. It means that if the purchase is made through a browser, Apple does not get the cut. If the purchase is made through the app itself, then Apple does get the cut.

Mike


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

So in the end, it could be Apple just flexing it's muscles just to intimidate the other companies.  But I still wouldn't be surprised if Apple did something to Safari in all the Apple IOS products to make sure they get that cut.  I've seen some really sneaky and very nasty things Apple has done to those of us who own iPods and want to accessorize them.  Apple has gone so far as to put chips in the devices, cables, headphones, and docks, so if they don't recognize each other, those accessories will become either partially or completely useless.  Apple does this periodically to get users to buy new accessories while raising prices on those accessories as the generations move along.  But that's the new Apple for you under the gentle leadership of Steve Jobs and their board of directors.

Gene


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The next thing you know, printer manufacturers will be putting chips in their toner and ink cartirdges so you can use only the ones they sell.   

Mike


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Well this isn't a huge surprise. Apple has always been very proprietary, what with the 30-pin connector to ensure it gets a cut of accessories sales. They just want a 30% cut of what all apps sell. Amazon will probably make it an option to buy through the app itself, with some stupid people will use and Apple will get its profit, and the rest us will continue to buy through the web browser as usual. And no, they can't take a percentage of what's bought through Safari. That would be a) very difficult to code, and b) illegal. 

And if they screw stuff up too much, just jailbreak whatever you're using.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, that is so crazy. Oh well, I'll just read my kindle books on my Kindle. I just hate not having an option. I liked having the Kindle and the Nook app on my Ipad.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do Windows or Apple get a cut of profits when someone loads software onto their computer? (I'm seriously asking this because I don't know )

As far as I'm concerned apps are just another version of software programs and should be handled the same way.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> The Kindle Apps are readily available on Amazon's own site, they do not need to have it in the App Stores, and neither does anyone wanting to use the app, at least the ones that were aware of it before browsing through Apple's App Store.


No - if you want the Kindle app for iPhone, Touch or iPad, you have to get it through the Apple app store. From the Kindle Support page on Amazon:
"To access your Kindle library and shop for Kindle books at Amazon.com from your iPad, iPhone or iPod touch, you'll need to visit the App Store and download the Kindle application."


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Meemo said:


> No - if you want the Kindle app for iPhone, Touch or iPad, you have to get it through the Apple app store. From the Kindle Support page on Amazon:
> "To access your Kindle library and shop for Kindle books at Amazon.com from your iPad, iPhone or iPod touch, you'll need to visit the App Store and download the Kindle application."


It also tells you if you click on the devices, which I admittedly neglected to do, I just looked at the list of devices that Amazon had Kindle apps for, and assumed that they actually had them on their site. I also went and checked Zinio and found that they didn't have their app either, it was just a link to the iTunes store. I checked Marvel as well but their link is busted.

I'm thinking that I should have known this but I guess that I've been so focused on the Mac part of the equation that I forgot.

Thanks for the correction.

-------------------------------------

To those wondering why I have no previous posts in this thread it's because I deleted them, I just couldn't stand the thought of leaving them be.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another big strike against getting an iPad for me.

I really hope Google or someone puts out an Android or other OS tablet that truly rivals the iPad sometime this year.  Right now none of the competitors is really on par with it in terms of design, battery life, apps I want etc.  But I hate supporting Apple and their walled garden and having to deal with them strong arming app makers, blocking apps from the market and having to use iTunes etc.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Apple's policy is if content is available to buy outside of the app, that same content must be available for in-app purchase at the same or lower price and no more links to external websites to make purchases. What they haven't explicitly stated is exactly how this will affect ebook apps. All the official Apple comments that I have seen are specific to either subscriptions (this would affect Kindle blogs/magazines), or the latest iteration of the Sony e-reader app. None of the legalese that I saw mentioned ebooks.

But most opinions seem to agree that unless Amazon/B&N and Apple come to a different and separate agreement, Amazon would have to raise prices on all books or pull out of the iPad/iPhone. The music service Rhapsody is already screaming bloody murder. I'm thinking that Apple wants Randomhouse and this is how they either get it, or get Amazon off the iPad. Also, I don't know if it would be legal for Amazon and/or B&N to have a separate agreement-that would probably start a host of lawsuits.

For me, the iPad is a consumer of data. If I can't watch TV, movies or read my books with the companies that I have long-established relationships with, I am left with email, the web and apps that are fun, but hardly essential, AND which can be accessed on alternate devices (non-Apple).

I've invested a lot of money with Amazon and Netflix and can't see opting to limit my relationship with them over a single hardware device. What's my incentive to come back for an iPad 2? I ditched the high cost and carrier restrictions of the iPhone when I got the iPad. So now Apple restrictions push me to an Android tablet.

Frankly, I would LOVE to see what would happen if all Apple's content providers-magazines, music, books and movies-pulled the apps from the app store. Perhaps it would make Apple see that what they have is a partnership, not a dictatorship. Would as many of us purchase ANY tablet if all it did was email, games and Internet?



mooshie78 said:


> Another big strike against getting an iPad for me.
> 
> I really hope Google or someone puts out an Android or other OS tablet that truly rivals the iPad sometime this year. Right now none of the competitors is really on par with it in terms of design, battery life, apps I want etc. But I hate supporting Apple and their walled garden and having to deal with them strong arming app makers, blocking apps from the market and having to use iTunes etc.


The Motorola Xoom, the HP tablet with webOS (forgot the name) and the next iteration of the Samsung tablet ALL look to be serious competition to the iPad. I hear even the nook color makes a decent tablet if you hack it! My only concern with the other tablets is the pricing. Someone at Motorola got paid off, cause I hear it will be around $1000, but I'm hoping that was a wildly inaccurate rumor! The HP model will have true multitasking instead of app suspension. That may not be important to some, but it's currently driving me insane.

Hmmm....that was considerably more than 2cents worth, but I'm really not happy with the current news.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Further clarification from Apple, but still about subscriptions.  

Publishers who use Apple’s subscription service in their app can also leverage other methods for acquiring digital subscribers outside of the app. For example, publishers can sell digital subscriptions on their web sites, or can choose to provide free access to existing subscribers. Since Apple is not involved in these transactions, there is no revenue sharing or exchange of customer information with Apple. Publishers must provide their own authentication process inside the app for subscribers that have signed up outside of the app. However, Apple does require that if a publisher chooses to sell a digital subscription separately outside of the app, that same subscription offer must be made available, at the same price or less, to customers who wish to subscribe from within the app. In addition, publishers may no longer provide links in their apps (to a web site, for example) which allow the customer to purchase content or subscriptions outside of the app.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly I would be happy to get an android tablet and drop the ipad.  But the apps are just not the same level.  Until developers start developing on android at the same level they are on apple, then Apple will continue to have something over those developers.  I would be thrilled if this lead to a developer backlash to android.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe Amazon will decide to do a kindle that is backlight and touch screen seeing how popular that is now. I would buy that. Or maybe they will develop a tablet of their own to really compete with Apple - I know that is a stretch but hey it could happen


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The way I read it is that all that's being asked is that Amazon make it an OPTION to buy books within the app (currently, it's not) I don't think they're trying to say "It's my way or the highway". I really, really think that people are making this into a much bigger issue than it is.


 If that is the case, then I agree it is really not a big deal and I can understand them wanting some cut when books are purchased that way. As long as it is not the only way and we can still access books in our archive then I think it should be fine. They might also consider allowing samples to be read too... but honestly I rarely read books on my apple devices. I do like having the option though.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> If that is the case, then I agree it is really not a big deal and I can understand them wanting some cut when books are purchased that way. As long as it is not the only way and we can still access books in our archive then I think it should be fine. They might also consider allowing samples to be read too... but honestly I rarely read books on my apple devices. I do like having the option though.


They want the option added to the app and REQUIRE Amazon to remove the link to the website. They can add an in-app login method, but not sure how that would work. I'm hoping that Kindle for the Web replaces the kindle app if no agreement is reached.


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

rho said:


> Maybe Amazon will decide to do a kindle that is backlight and touch screen seeing how popular that is now. I would buy that. Or maybe they will develop a tablet of their own to really compete with Apple - I know that is a stretch but hey it could happen


Although I think we may be in the minority, I too would be interested in a Kindlepad. I'm not a big fan of Google and Apple's App Store stance is a bit over the top. (Assuming they really do want 30% of Amazon book sales via the iPad.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

arshield said:


> Honestly I would be happy to get an android tablet and drop the ipad. But the apps are just not the same level. Until developers start developing on android at the same level they are on apple, then Apple will continue to have something over those developers. I would be thrilled if this lead to a developer backlash to android.


Well a big problem is the fragmented nature of Android. There are too many different versions of it out simultaneously, with hardware makers putting their own UI's on it on their devices etc.

That makes it hard to develop for vs. the iPhone/iPad that has one OS version out and actively supported at a time and only one hardware manufacturer.

If google really wanted to compete they should have took a similar approach--if not limited to their own hardware, at least stick with one version of Android and do incremental, mostly backwards compatible updates to it like Apple does.

Until someone does that, not other OS will have an App store as robust as Apple's.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

tbsteph said:


> Although I think we may be in the minority, I too would be interested in a Kindlepad. I'm not a big fan of Google and Apple's App Store stance is a bit over the top. (Assuming they really do want 30% of Amazon book sales via the iPad.)


Amazon has officially indicated they arebpondering their own App Store. and there have been rumors this is a predecessor to their own Amazon Android Tablet. With anexcellent Kindle app, of course!


----------

